# Brooklyn College Screenwriting 2019



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2019)

Anybody applying to this program or hear anything back yet? Any experience with it or advice? Good luck everyone


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2019)

No one yet this year it seems but here are some past threads and applications:





__





						Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema at Brooklyn College
					

Thought I'd start a post about Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema at Brooklyn College. On the tracking sheet it's just myself and one other person who applied. I got my interview invite today via email.  "I hope that this email finds you well.  I am pleased to inform you that we have reviewed...



					www.filmschool.org
				








__





						Feirstein - Screenwriting 2017
					

Applied for directing with secondary interest in screenwriting; directing program was full and offered screenwriting



					www.filmschool.org
				








__





						Feirstein - Screenwriting 2017
					

Offered $10,000 over 3 years



					www.filmschool.org


----------

